# Wie lösche ich dateien auf einer schreibgeschützten cd?



## der lolipop (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo leute, ich habe folgendes problem: ich habe mir ne motorsport disk mit meinen selbstgemachten fotos gebrannt, da gefallen mir jetzt einige pics ned, die ich nun löschen will
doch da steht: schreibgeschützt
und er lässt mich die fotos auch nicht löschen
wie kann man die quälende sperre umgehn
Mfg der lolipop


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Februar 2007)

Ich vermute doch einfach mal die CD ist abgeschlossen. Dann kannst du da garnichtsmehr löschen.
Wenn sie nicht abgeschlossen wäre (also eine offene Multisessiondisk) könnte man die Bilder als "gelöscht" markieren, aber physisch wären sie immernoch vorhanden und recht einfach auslesbar.
Brenn doch einfach die Bilder die dir gefallen auf eine neue CD, oder nutz das nächste mal eine CD-RW mit einem Feature wie "Direct CD" das CDs virtuel wie Festplatten behandelt.


----------

